# Will Canon release the new A3 printers with multi sized drops soon?



## a4jp.com (Nov 29, 2017)

Will Canon release the new A3 printers with multi sized drops soon? 

All I want is an A3 printer that can also print out individual business cards if needed.

I'd make the printer myself if I knew how to.

Anyone want to get involved in a Kickstarter project lol?


----------



## a4jp.com (Dec 8, 2017)

The new printers were unfortunately the PIXMA TS205 and PIXMA TS305. I was hoping A3... Can someone here check on A3 printer updates?


----------

